# Burgana ???



## mick.row (Aug 31, 2004)

I have inherited a watch from my father. it used to fascinate me as a kid as it is self winding. Wonder if anyone can give me any further info ?? It's a 'Burgana supermatic calendar' & seems to be in good working order so I assume it is reliable. Not sure of date probably 1950's? value? can anyone recommend a dealer where I can get the body of the watch polished up prior to wearing??

thanks

Mick


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hi Mick, I've never heard of the brand but that doesn't mean a lot as I haven't heard of loads, find new names all the time! Have you any pictures? Do you know what movement it has? Any indication to the number of Jewels etc. What's the watch case made of? If it's stainless steel polishing isn't too bad a job, if it's gold plate ot fill then your probably best off leaving it as it is, just give it a clean.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Mick,

Welcome to the forum.









I don't recognize the brand, is the watch jeweled? Does it say Swiss any where on the watch?

If it is Swiss the movement may say more about the watch than anything else. There have been hundreds if not thousands of Swiss watch brands, the good news is that the majority made a good watch and only the cheaper pin pallet movements used to help fend off the quartz invasion were of lower quality.

Value is probably down to what it's worth to you.









Any chance of taking the back of to see what the movement is? Don't try it if you don't know what you are doing, though.


----------



## mick.row (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the swift responses guys. It does say swiss madon the watch at the bottom of the face. At the top of the face underneath the 'Burgana' logo it says 20 jewels, supermatic & calendar. towards the bottom of the face it states waterproof, shockproof, electronically tested & 'unbreakable mainspring' - not that I will put it to the test.

The back of the watch is stainless steel. again it states swiss made. 'special calendar & a reference number of 1025. also 'timed by vibrograph' & diamond tooled.

My father spent a good few years in the marines & may have picked it up on his travels. It has kept perfect time today & will try & get a photo placed on here in the next day or so.

thanks

Mick


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

20 Jewles is a good start, shows the watch has a decent movement in it. Roy should know more. We love pictures of watches on here, anything you can do will be good.

Value is very subjective, if it's not a big name or historically significant it's down to what someone's prepared to pay more than anything else.

Obviously as it's your dad's watch it's worth far more to you.


----------



## mick.row (Aug 31, 2004)

PG

I have taken a few photos but unfortunately do not seem to have the option to attach them to this post.

A bit more info.

Inside casing states 'Brev.Dem'. 27 jewels. secondhand moves at quarter second increments. After 30 years in a drawer, have not had to adjust the time since Tuesday!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you won't be able to attach images. Have you got web space to host them?

If not email them to me at [email protected] and I'll post them for you

sounds like quite a slow beat movement.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Hello Mick, and welcome to the forum.









For free photo hosting you can try imageshack. I have many big watch photos hosted there.

My favorites:
















http://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?loc=img4...ge=omega-se.jpg

Have a good time here.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Here's Mick's pictures of His Burgana

Front


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and movt.


----------



## Iqe (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi, i know this is yeaaaaars later, but i have the exact same watch, like, the serial number is also 1025 and everything discribed fits my watch, i also sont know nothing about the watch, mine is not working...


----------

